# What is your fursona's worst Deadly Sin?



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2019)

For reference, the Seven Deadly Sins are pride, envy, greed, gluttony, sloth, wrath, and lust.

Tallow's is definitely lust, but pride comes a close second. She can be smug as hell.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lust and Wrath


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2019)

My sona is based on myself so...
Hmm...
I guess pride even though I might not have a lot of it?
Like I'm only really proud of things that I've done personally and I might be a little showy about it once in a while but not like... overbearing, you know?

At least I don't think so. I try to be humble in most situations...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Lol, mine is definitely lust.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> My sona is based on myself so...
> Hmm...
> I guess pride even though I might not have a lot of it?
> Like I'm only really proud of things that I've done personally and I might be a little showy about it once in a while but not like... overbearing, you know?
> ...


Too pure for this thread :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2019)

All of the above.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Wrath
Envy..
I don't know what I did to be sinful
Lust.....and Greed


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Too pure for this thread :v


The white sheep


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 17, 2019)

Greed above all.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2019)

Pride


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hard to tell, she isn't really the type of character to act sinful. I would guess that if she ever finds herself within a very dark place, especially considering the rough, realistic medieval setting she lives in, envy could be the thing that gets the best of her. Or worst, in that case.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Does gluttony for monster knowledge count?


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Sep 17, 2019)

Absolutely gluttony. She'll eat anything. _Anything_. "Favorite food: beef jerky, popcorn, old tires..." 

She's pretty much an innocent as regards most of the rest of them. Maybe a bit of wrath if you get between her and food. 

notdiscussinglustoutsideofitsproperseason


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 17, 2019)

Technically he’s neither but in a way I say glutton because he doesn’t need to eat but does.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 17, 2019)

If there's sushi anywhere in a 5 mile radius, it's gluttony.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 17, 2019)

Sloth. Definitely Sloth. Mae is just a better version of me, and I can definitely say that she too procrastinates a little too much in her life.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Sloth. Definitely Sloth. Mae is just a better version of me, and I can definitely say that she too procrastinates a little too much in her life.


Bump it up


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2019)

Sloth.

I murdered a Sloth, guys.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 17, 2019)

Probably wrath, because that would be mine :|


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 17, 2019)

Pride. Not being willing to ask for help even when one needs it. Being too stubborn to change one's way of doing things even when shown that their way does not work.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Search for Darksiders 3 (your deadly sin)  if you want a cool visual representation
For Greed there are 2 versions btw

Thank me later


----------



## Punji (Sep 17, 2019)

Wrath.

A white-hot rage on a hair-trigger. It burns as fast as the spark but it has an intensity.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 17, 2019)

Lust. No doubt about it. My fursona is constantly cheating on her husband


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 17, 2019)

Wrath and pride, definitly.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 17, 2019)

As a fox I'd be obligated to say it's a toss up between pride and lust.
Nothing worse than a proud degenerate.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2019)

Gluttony. And apparently I'll end up like this in 20 years, as depicted by @Doodle Bunny:







There's also the risk of exploding, so be careful if you come nearby. I'm a poison dart frog and who knows what I would have eaten ;p


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 17, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Gluttony. And apparently I'll end up like this in 20 years, as depicted by @Doodle Bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Doodle Bunny , I envy you


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 17, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> @Doodle Bunny , I envy you


Well, that just boosts my pride.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 17, 2019)

Grofit 
Greed
Need treasure and gems for art money.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 17, 2019)

̶L̶u̶s̶t̶

Hmm, that's a hard one


----------



## Arnak (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky: wrath
Arnak: pride, greed and sometimes lust
Frostbite: gluttony 
Aika: nothing cuz aika's a good little manokit


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 18, 2019)

Both of them would be pretty envious of other people (for perfectly good reasons though)

And a close 2nd would probably be sloth


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 18, 2019)

Envy.

Naturally beautiful women, those with wealth, influencers, etc, - I am extremely jealous of them and often wonder what I could have done to get those breaks that seemed to come to them so easily.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 18, 2019)

Lust.



I'd go into detail but uh


Until I am 18 I am not going to tell anyone her actual backstory other than her mom was a bee and her dad was a cat


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 18, 2019)

So many of these are lust I love it. 

Pride for sure.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

*Faline: *_Pride [she definitely has some narcissistic tendencies]_
*Maudred:*_ Wrath [her temper is one to be feared]_
*Revy: *_Greed [she wants everything from everyone, and then more]_
*Fen:*_ Gluttony [she is the princess of excess]_


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2019)

_Envy. _Definitely envy. It’s a close tie between that and pride


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 18, 2019)

Definitely lust


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 18, 2019)

Pride and lust are about tied.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 18, 2019)

Gluttony, obviously. 
Will eat anything/everything.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Gluttony, obviously.
> Will eat anything/everything.


_Throws you another PaperMate pen._


----------



## cyborgdeer (Sep 20, 2019)

Lust.
The sexiest of all sins.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

Wrath


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 20, 2019)

Being horribly soft. She don't have no sin herself, but dang if she don't encourage sloth when she's in the room.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 23, 2019)

Sloth


Guifrog said:


> There's also the risk of exploding





Spoiler: Page stretch


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 23, 2019)

Never thought about it but maybe a bit of "Pride"


----------



## Victor-933 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dallgun Tariss' would be wrath. Definitely wrath.


But, considering everything he's been through...

...can you really _blame _him?


----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)

Hmm, wrath probably.


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

Wrath, for sure.  There are quite a few panthresses that made the mistake of triggering that, and they are now missing their tails (and some of them are also missing their heads)


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2019)

Cockiness


----------



## Croc and Roll (Sep 29, 2019)

She's literally green with envy.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 29, 2019)

Gluttony that's for sure


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 29, 2019)

Sloth or gluttony for sure.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 29, 2019)

Pride, hands down. 
She's a smug little shit.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 29, 2019)

Gluttony.  Who else here would try to eat a whole mammoth in one sitting?


----------



## Rebelsaber (Sep 30, 2019)

Lust, nothing but lust the whole brute


----------



## Darkii (Sep 30, 2019)

I think Darkii's would be sloth and wrath


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd say sloth.


----------



## Simplyapanda (Sep 30, 2019)

I would say Lust and Gluttony as a panda she loves to eat and on the other hand she is a huge tease > thats all i can say really :3


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2019)

Gluttony. No question.


----------



## Zerzehn (Oct 1, 2019)

Lust and gluttony. 

Zer has an appetite for men and food.


----------



## Tracks98 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gluttony and sloth. Dilmir is definitely more into the "sit around in a cave and devour things whole" part of being a dragon than the "fly around and burn things" part.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 30, 2019)

Gluttony, once i get him fully ready.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2019)

Wrath and Pride...the fangs come out viciously when mad/excited, but I'm too proud of my inner-kitty to try and fight it...


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 30, 2019)

Gluttony 

I am a fat parrot


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 30, 2019)

sloth

Completely uninterested in leading a professional life and just does what he enjoys on a whim.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2019)

When I first wrote Firuthi, I had his sin pinned as Wrath.

Somewhere between Wrath and Gluttony honestly now.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 1, 2019)

Wrath 
Pride 
Envy 
And lust for Johannes, but it was accidental


----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2019)

Definitely lust, with a side of gluttony


----------



## Positron (Nov 1, 2019)

Lust definitely lust.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 6, 2019)

Wrath and pride


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

For reference, the Seven Deadly Sins are pride, envy, greed, gluttony, sloth, wrath, and lust

my fursona has kermited all of them


----------



## Skittles (Nov 29, 2019)

All of them to a degree.. Oh dear.

My Sona is based on me after all.. xD


----------



## Breyo (Nov 29, 2019)

Gluttony probably. Both my sona and I love to snack a LOT, and since our metabolisms are so high and we just don't gain weight, we don't really know when to stop lol


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

i kermited glutonly often
that's one of the reasons of why i'm dummy T H I C C


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Me and my fursona too


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 29, 2019)

Wroth and envy


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 29, 2019)

Sloth for sure. But wrath comes a veeery close second.


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

Sloth, even writing this took an hour.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> Gluttony probably. Both my sona and I love to snack a LOT, and since our metabolisms are so high and we just don't gain weight, we don't really know when to stop lol



Points for truth, is there envy points for having a fast metabolism? Lol


----------



## Breyo (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Points for truth, is there envy points for having a fast metabolism? Lol


Trust me, having a high metabolism isn't all good lol. I get hungry so fast and if there isn't food around, I get grumpy. I suppose envy could work if you're looking at metabolism's perks XD


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> Trust me, having a high metabolism isn't all good lol. I get hungry so fast and if there isn't food around, I get grumpy. I suppose envy could work if you're looking at metabolism's perks XD



Ha ha, well guess that makes sense. Only times when I get really hungry are usually during the days I workout and days when I'm fasting.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 3, 2019)

Lust, pride. Probably pride first. Likely to get him in trouble, if not killed.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2019)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Lust, pride. Probably pride first. Likely to get him in trouble, if not killed.



So basically you'd find yourself in a lustful trouble, but be very proud of yourself for how it turned out? <giggle>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 3, 2019)

After I thought about it? All of them.
Lust - This guy prefers to bang everything instead of setting with one person (but there is a reason to it)
Envy - Don't you think about having better weapon than him.
Wroth - Its not easy to get him angry without knowing how but once you do? Oh boy... run
Sloth - Once in work then in work but otherwise you will need everything you can put your hands on to even make his ass move.
Gluttony - He does not eat too much but he drinks a lot... it stiol counts... right?
Greed - This should be his second name. He is willing to go for war with less soldiers to get more money than to share it with ally.

And finally..
Pride - A trigger to every other deadly sin of his. This will get him killed...


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 3, 2019)

Mambi said:


> So basically you'd find yourself in a lustful trouble, but be very proud of yourself for how it turned out? <giggle>



One sword or the other will be the death of me, yes. But I'll look damn good doing it.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

My fursona's a good boi,he doesn't really have a problem with any of these.but..I guess he can be slightly greedy at times
 :/


----------



## MistressEnigma (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrath, followed by lust.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

lust, and explosive anger


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2019)

I guess my worst sin is greed.  I'm Greedy Smurf when it comes to finding antiques.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Dec 29, 2019)

Wrath. Ellie is an angry betch


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Envy ;^3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gluttony


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

Pride maybe?


----------



## Lysirell (Jan 12, 2020)

For my sona, as it's based on myself, definitely wrath...

When i get furious with someone, i'll barely even think of forgiving them if they did anything that made me upset.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 13, 2020)

I know what it is; pride mixed with some vanity. Some may say that gluttony and wraith may be it, but being built like a fridge and having massive amounts of strength can't really sustain itself on scraps.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 14, 2020)

As a fox, and motorcycle club president... I drink alot, so i'd guess that is under gluttony? I would say greedy, but I try helping the poor.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 14, 2020)

Wearing white after labor day-


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 14, 2020)

Pride. She's pretty confident in herself and certainly a snob~


----------



## Keefur (Jan 14, 2020)

It's so hard to choose between gluttony and sloth... Can't I have both?


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

Alex is prideful maybe a little envious


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 16, 2020)

Kay's worst sin is definitely sloth, and maybe a liiiiitle bit of wrath.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Jan 29, 2020)

Pride/Vanity


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 30, 2020)

My sona would properly be under pride if we take the OC history. Maybe wrath would work too!
If we take him based on myself then nothing bc we just a nervous shy nervewreck of a disaster.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 30, 2020)

Greed!

Dolla dolla bill y'all.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 30, 2020)

Lust with a bit of Pride.


----------

